# CPT vape meet #3 - Vendor Stands Photos



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

A big shout out to all vendors that made it and had a stand at the vape meet. You guys are an integral part of why the meet was such a huge success.
I apologise if i missed any stands. as you know i arrived late and also was just a back seat photographer for the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Lovely photos @Marzuq 
Thanks for sharing
I have adjusted the title of the thread slightly. Hope you dont mind
I added #3 and the word "photos"


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @Marzuq
> Thanks for sharing
> I have adjusted the title of the thread slightly. Hope you dont mind
> I added #3 and the word "photos"



Not a problem @Silver. I will name the rest accordingly as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

Nice pics @Marzuq - I recognize a couple of familiar vendor faces.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/12/14)

excellent pics @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

johan said:


> Nice pics @Marzuq - I recognize a couple of familiar vendor faces.



Yeah we got lucky and had some vendors trek from all over to come and have a vape with us. I have to say the local boys rock big time.


----------

